# Wolf skull plastic mask?



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello!
Does anyone know where I can find a mask like this? I saw a mask years ago but was unable to buy it and now I can't find anything like it... It is like a skeletal/skull version of a wolf or werewolf mask-- basically a white plastic glow-in-the-dark mask shaped like a wolf/werewolf face...


----------



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wolf mask*

This one might work ($49.99) if you coat it with glow in the dark paint.










http://costumezone.com/item.asp?PID=8233

Steven


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

did you just see it for sale in a store or online?


----------



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wolfman mask link*

Costumezone.com

http://costumezone.com/item.asp?PID=8233

Steven


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I saw it in stores...


----------

